# space wolves novels



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo i have read the first 2 space wolves omnibuses and was wondering if there was any talk or anythink of ragnars story continuing, i really enjoyed these 6 books and hope for more, i read battle for the fang recently and it made want to read more space wolves storys


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> soo i have read the first 2 space wolves omnibuses and was wondering if there was any talk or anythink of ragnars story continuing, i really enjoyed these 6 books and hope for more, i read battle for the fang recently and it made want to read more space wolves storys


No idea about Ragnar books, but maybe the Horus Heresy one? Prospero Burns?


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Doelago said:


> No idea about Ragnar books, but maybe the Horus Heresy one? Prospero Burns?


You could read this bokk buit i think both books discribe the space wolfs in very differnt ways, apart from the whole the wolf things there are very different things about the space wolfs.

maybe this could be put down to the space wolfs novels being set a long time after the herasy.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey yeah i read all the HH books and i agree they do get discribed in diffrent ways but i think your right that the space wolves in the 2 novels are diffrent tho arnt they i mean 1 is pre heresy and the other post and after everything that happened during this time period is bound to change anythink , so to me it makes good sense with the difffrences


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

There are a few short space wolves stories too, one in *Heroes of the Space Marines *(correct me if I'm wrong, those books kinda blend into one) and one in* Age of Darkness.*


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> There are a few short space wolves stories too, one in *Heroes of the Space Marines *(correct me if I'm wrong, those books kinda blend into one) and one in* Age of Darkness.*


Its in Tales of Heresy, not Age of Darkness


----------

